
How Mike Moloney Bootstrapped a Profitable Startup as a Teenager - agota
http://www.webhostingsecretrevealed.net/blog/web-business-ideas/how-mike-moloney-bootstrapped-filtergrade-a-marketplace-for-creative-entrepreneurs/
======
tomaslau
Mike is the man! Extremely inspired by his journey so far.

